# Motivation?



## jakeandoscar (Apr 13, 2009)

What can I use to motivate my birds to do tricks? I know it will take time and I know it will take patience. I am not new to bird ownership. I'm not an expert but I'm not new either. I am an active meber on three other forums including a sister site to this one Talkbudgies. So I am just curious as t owaht you guys use to motivate your birds into doing tricks. I have tried millet and such but they don't seem to like it too much. I have never tried to tach my birds anything but step up. I want to teach "Follow the stick", I want to teach them to put rings on pegs, I would also like to teach a few other things.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food treats are usually the best motivator. You find a treat that your bird really, really loves, and then give it to him only as a training reward. You need something that's easy to deliver, and you want to give just a small amount each time you reward him so that (1) you don't waste a lot of time while he munches on a big treat and (2) you can reward him lots of times before he gets full. 

Millet spray works pretty well for this. One or two bites from the spray equals one reward.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You must always remember to reward the smallest progress. Even if the bird only gets one step closer to the behavior you are trying to teach "treat" them. If you are waiting for them to do the whole trick they likely won't get it. For example if you want them to follow the stick you should give them a treat for just showing interest in the stick.


----------



## jakeandoscar (Apr 13, 2009)

I will try to find a quick easy treat. I have tried millet but they don't seem to like it so much. THey eat it but they are just not that into it so I don't think it would be a very good motivator.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can do treat testing if you like. Lay out several things that they like and see which one they eat first. If you do it on several different days you can see whether they choose the same thing every time or if they go for variety.

Birds who are new to training are sometimes nervous at first because of the unfamiliar situation, and may refuse to eat a treat that they would normally devour. This problem disappears after they get used to the situation.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Ours love nutriberries, millet and sunflower and pumpkin seeds. For trick training, since you only want them to have a small treat, you can cut up the sunflower/pumpkin seeds into a few pieces.


----------



## jakeandoscar (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok thanks for all the great advice guys! I will definetly try the treat trying thing.


----------

